# Oil Filter Part Number



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I just turned over 1000 miles and thought this would be a good time to change out the "break-in" oil. Reading the owners' manual it told me to use a PF46 which is what I bought. The original one installed is a PF44. Has anyone else noticed this? I will ask the dealer about it tomorrow and find out why the difference, not that I expect to get an answer. Also, if you haven't done your first oil change yet, you're in for a treat with that heavy skid plate.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I did not find the skid plate to be a huge problem to deal with on my first change.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

The PF44 was discontinued. The replacement is the PF46. If you find a PF44 it will work fine, but the correct new unit is the PF46.


----------



## ShadesOfGrey (Sep 14, 2005)

I also could only find the PF46.


The skid plate was no problem at all, just remove the back two bolts and the front passenger side one. Then loosen the front driver side one and rotate the skid plate forward. No need to remove it.

The plate takes less than a minute to move, and I love the ease of the drainplug and filter location!

My last few cars, the oil filter is on the side, over other components, with no way to remove the filter without some dripping where you dont want it.

I love the car so far.

ShadesOfGrey


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

I removed mine yesterday, and I intend to keep it off.

Mabe in the "outback" or "in the bush" it may serve a useful purpose, but not here.

Most American vehicles have no "skid plate", per say, covering the oil pan and oil filter, unless they are an SUV (Jeep, for instance).

The Corvette has the same LS2 engine (basically) and it sits an inch lower than our cars, oil pan exposed to cooler air, which may help lower oil operating temps.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Duck916 said:


> The PF44 was discontinued. The replacement is the PF46. If you find a PF44 it will work fine, but the correct new unit is the PF46.


 :agree PF44 was discontinued... use the PF46


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I also use the PF46, I run the SLP skid plate . You no longer have to remove,it to change your oil. I think SLP claims it's 11lbs lighter than stock. Dealer would know for sure.:cheers


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

An alternative is the AMSOIL SDF Oil Filter. Correct part number for the GTO is SDF32. :cheers 

Request a Free AMSOIL Catalog
AMSOIL Ordering Information
AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program


----------

